

Tech worker testifies of 'blue screen of death' on oil rig's computer - ojbyrne
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9179595/Tech_worker_testifies_of_blue_screen_of_death_on_oil_rig_s_computer

======
oomkiller
They are probably using Windows 95,98,ME or they had some really bad drivers.
Windows itself hasn't bluescreened for me since before Windows 2000. It's
really scary that they use a full blown desktop operating system for such
critical things.

